# Th - Throat Hit



## Hein510 (21/3/14)

Ok so I've been more of a hardware guy regarding ecigs as with PC's I'm more into building the pc than programming software, now I'm starting to look into e-liquids and the one thing I'm trying to figure out is the throat hit. 

Does the Nic level produce the TH or can you get a TH with zero Nic?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Depends on all kinds of factors, some concentrates cause throat hit regardless of PG level or Nicotine, however higher PG and Nic always guarantee throat hit.


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Yip, as @Gizmo says. And the way you position you coil makes a huge difference because of airflow dynamics.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

I'm still unsure what exactly Throat Hit is and whether it's a good thing... I always thought that a heavy throat hit was when you sucked in the vapour and collapsed on the floor coughing... When I first tried Green Smoke menthol it made me cough like a wounded buffalo and I went back to stinkies...

Now I think TH may be that awesome explosion of flavour ones gets with a quality juice!

Still not sure...


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

This is how www.nicoticket.com describes it:





On RBAs, how you position your coil also plays a huge role in TH due to airflow dynamics as I said above. 

MENTHOL always enhances throat hit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (21/3/14)

For me, TH was that hit i got in the back of my throat when i took a drag from an analog, with vaping i normally get heavy TH from juice with a heavy nic level, for me it's 18mg. I don't get as much TH with 9 or 12mg nic

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> This is how www.nicoticket.com describes it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Matthee that explains it well and I understand it a lot better and also understand why I'm fixated on adding menthol to everything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Doesn't the heat of the vape also affect TH. I find the hotter the vape the better the TH vs a higher ohm lower heat? Or is that just a misperception?


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

I think its different strokes for different folks

I also had a very hard time in my first month or two trying to understand throat hit. I was initially on the Twisp and it was smooth. At the time, I didn't understand throat hit. I found myself taking two or three drags in succession on the Twisp to get something satisfying. Their Polar Mint flavour also gave slightly more satisfaction.

Even on the PT2 Minis, I wasn't really sure what throat hit was.

Until I set up the IGO-L dripper properly with a good microcoil. I will never forget my first few puffs of Five Pawns Bowdens Mate at 12.5 Watts. It's only 12 mg nicotine (50/50 PG/VG) but has a mint flavour which helps. Boy oh boy, did I understand throat hit then. It was like a thump in the back of my throat. Too satisfying for words. Yes, a bit of a cough here and there, but a pleasant one. It feels like a rush in the throat area. Sort of tingly, sort of burny. Your throat also goes a tiny bit numb for a while. Just amazing. Quite hard to describe actually. Overall, it's just satisfying. Feels a bit like that first cigarette in the morning from what I can remember, only more pleasing since there is so much flavour as well.

After a dripping session, the PT2 Mini feels very mild and soothing. I also quite like this for when I am mindlessly vaping. But when I need a hit and feel the craving, I reach for the dripper.

Its a bit like comparing a tough vigorous sports massage to a soft delicate affectionate rub. Both have their place for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Doesn't the heat of the vape also affect TH. I find the hotter the vape the better the TH vs a higher ohm lower heat? Or is that just a misperception?


Oh, yes...missed that one. Does play a huge role imo.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh, yes...missed that one. Does play a huge role imo.



Personally I find the higher power or more heat tends to burn the liquid?


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Personally I find the higher power or more heat tends to burn the liquid?


That is because of the higher resistance coil. The lower the resistance of your coil the higher the heat it can channel properly. @johanct can probably explain it better in proper terminology.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That is because of the higher resistance coil. The lower the resistance of your coil the higher the heat it can channel properly. @johanct can probably explain it better in proper terminology.



Bazinga! I get it... I couldn't quite work out why the resistance and sub Ohm story was important... that was a peearl of wisdom for me today! Thanks @Matthee!


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

I'm using a para coil at the lowest resistance I've made to date @0.7 ohms. When I fire, I can hear the juice boiling off it. Key difference is I think the wick doesn't have a chance to burn due to the coil heating up so quickly it vaporises enough juice for a hit before the cotton actually starts burning. Based on my previous experience commercial coils can burn the silica wick pretty easily if at too high V/W. Not 100% sure if my explanation is correct though


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That is because of the higher resistance coil. The lower the resistance of your coil the higher the heat it can channel properly. @johanct can probably explain it better in proper terminology.



I couldn't explain it better @Matthee !


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Th for me that kick I get when taking a lekker long lung drag  And I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

